
Show HN: Firefox add on which logs YouTube urls so you can download them later - inondle
http://github.com/inondle/ydltracker/
======
xiconfjs
OT: I'm still searching for a tool/scriptlet to load my whole history off
youtube. The API commands allow only the last n (I think it where 50) entries
to fetch, and the interface of youtube is even worse.

~~~
fiatjaf
Write a JS snippet that will press the "Load more" button every 2s on the web
interface. Let it run for a lot of time, on Chrome DevTools, then scrape the
page with Javascript. Seems relatively easy.

~~~
xiconfjs
I did something like this with firefox, but after a while firefox was using so
much RAM, it took him 10-20 sec. for a single request - I gathered ~40000
history entries with this technique. Perhaps Chrome DevTools will do a better
job - I'll try.

~~~
fiatjaf
Ok, you have too many history entries. That will be a problem everywhere.
Perhaps removing CSS, media and images from the DOM will reduce memory
consumption and get your farther?

------
chenshuiluke
So, how do I install it?

~~~
inondle
Hey I switched it from unlisted to listed. It's still being reviewed but here
is a link to the listing.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ydl-
tracker/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ydl-tracker/)

